# Weaning off of oxygen.



## Srrme

How long was your baby on oxygen, and did it take long to wean him/her off? Elias has been on 21 percent oxygen and 1/2 a liter almost the entire time he's been in the NICU.


----------



## bob2331

Harry was on oxygen during his time in the nicu, he would vary between air and sometimes 30%! After a sleep study they agreed that he would stay on 0.1 litres and he would come home on that. He was home for 2 months on his oxygen and after sleep studies they reduced it to 0.05 then off. The orginally told us it could take up to a year but depends on each baby xx


----------



## 25weeker

Holly came off cpap to a canula around 33-34 weeks and she only ever needed 0.01-0.02 of oxygen and sometimes it could be switched off. At 38 weeks gestation she stopped needing oxygen.


----------



## Angelblue

Evie has needed oxygen for a couple of months now, from 2.0 litres and when we were still in NICU she quite quickly got weaned down to 0.05 and they let her come home on it but she seems to have been stuck at 0.05 for about 3 weeks now - I would really appreciate anyone else experiences of this too - how long did it take to come off? They are coming out and dropping a monitor off once a week to do an overnight trace but it'll take weeks it they only do one increment at a time - we haven't even been able to drop her down yet since we came home :cry:


----------



## Srrme

Elias came off of oxygen for 3 days and did splendid, but he had 9 desats the other day and they put him back on it. Now there's talk of him possibly coming home on it. :cry:


----------



## bob2331

Hearing that they are coming home on oxygen is so hard but when it comes to it, honestly, its not a problem, you soon get used to the wires and the sleep studies, anything to have our babies home x


----------



## AbieBaby

Abie baby was born at 29 wks 6 days, 690 grams/1.5lbs, January 19, 2010
He had RDS, that became BPD by definition and then CLD, chronic lung disease....7 wks on high frequency ventilator to start life, in the NICU for 5 mos, progressing through a regular ventilator, CPAP, and nasal cannula, 4 more mos in a rehab hospital here in Boston he left the NICU on a high flow cannula at 1 liter of flow....he left the nicu at 10 lbs, in Rehab he was on 3/4 liter, reducing to when we left rehab on a 1/4 liter of flow the end of Oct. For the last 4 wks he has been breathing room air...we monitor him w/ an oximeter and he Sats out at 93-99 depending.....

If you have a preemie that has lung disease, or has pulmonary challenges....remember, the baby is the boss...don't force or push the wean....

Abiebaby has a g tube, and now a Mic-key button for feeding, this takes pressure off of the baby's breathing....best decision we made....


----------



## Srrme

AbieBaby said:


> Abie baby was born at 29 wks 6 days, 690 grams/1.5lbs, January 19, 2010
> He had RDS, that became BPD by definition and then CLD, chronic lung disease....7 wks on high frequency ventilator to start life, in the NICU for 5 mos, progressing through a regular ventilator, CPAP, and nasal cannula, 4 more mos in a rehab hospital here in Boston he left the NICU on a high flow cannula at 1 liter of flow....he left the nicu at 10 lbs, in Rehab he was on 3/4 liter, reducing to when we left rehab on a 1/4 liter of flow the end of Oct. For the last 4 wks he has been breathing room air...we monitor him w/ an oximeter and he Sats out at 93-99 depending.....
> 
> If you have a preemie that has lung disease, or has pulmonary challenges....remember, the baby is the boss...don't force or push the wean....
> 
> Abiebaby has a g tube, and now a Mic-key button for feeding, this takes pressure off of the baby's breathing....best decision we made....


The only time Elias desats is during his feeds. The entire time he's been in the NICU he's been on 21 percent oxygen. He was never ventilated, and was only on CPAP for a short period. We're definitely not forcing or pushing him off of oxygen, if he needs it we'll accept it, but we don't think he does.


----------



## toothfairyx

I think it is very baby dependant - Jamie was ventilated for 6 hours, on CPAP for 2 weeks then vapotherm for 4 weeks and on lowflow for a few hours, coming off that at 33+5 leaving him with only his NG tube. He seemed to be very strong in the lung department, yet some babies born after him had more issues.
Srrme I totally know this phase of your life feels like an ETERNITY! You wait and wait and wait it seems for progress, but he will get there!
Interestingly, your baby was born around the due date of my baby (13th November), and was born at pretty much the exact same gestation (-1 day) and weight of 2lbs 11oz!


----------



## Srrme

Elias is off of oxygen now, except for during his feeds he's on the lowest flow.


----------



## toothfairyx

Yey :) good boy!


----------



## Angelblue

Thats great news Srrme :hug:

Evie went up to 0.06 last week but was so good on sunday shes down to 0.04 now, hopefully this is the start of her coming off, she was stuck at 0.05 for weeks.


----------



## michellebrook

Hello there - just been reading through this thread of discussion and I think our son is going through something similar. He was born at 23 weeks plus 4 days and spent 10 weeks on a ventilator (5 failed extubations as his airways were swollen), 1 days on CPAP and past 3 weeks on nasal cannula. In the last few days his oxygen requirements have come down to only 0.01 to 0.02 during and after feeds and air a few hours a days. He is the equivalent of 37 weeks gestation today - when do you think he will come of oxygen totally? Any experiences similar to our? I have tried searching articles on preemie lung development but they scare me more than anything else!
Best wishes


----------



## bob2331

Hi Michelle,

Harry was a 24 weeker and came home on 0.1 oxygen. He was vented for 6 hours at birth then on vapourtherm and optiflow before going on to nasal canula, i dont think anyone can really give u a time when he will come off totally, each baby is different, harry came off 2 months after coming home so 2months corrected x


----------

